# Meet Daisy !!



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

these are a few pitures of our baby .


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

awwww her lovely eyessss, she's well cute.
lovely pictures  x


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

great pic's!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so sweet


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

aww she's lovely


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what a sweety


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

aww She is lovely


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

she is very sweet


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Shes a sweet little girl


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

awwwwwwww lovely


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Snow white princess!


----------

